# flyrod sale notice : Orvis Superfine



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

If anybody is looking for a good deal, Orvis has all Superfine Touch rods on sale now for $295.00 - which is $200.0 off. They are bringing a new line of Superfine out in January, so these are on clearance. The word is, from Orvis, that the new line called Superfine Carbon, will be based on the same blank as the Touch. So, same fishing rod, just looks a little different.


http://www.orvis.com/store/product_search_tnail.aspx?keyword=superfine

Just a few FYI about the Orvis Superfine...

-full flex, slower action rod
-made in the USA
-25 year unconditional warranty
-perfect for delicate presentations, but not the best rod for casting a football field.


----------

